# NYU/Tisch $130,000 loans VS Chapman Dodge $0 loan



## mrcas (Mar 28, 2011)

Accepted undergrad in film production at both schools.  While Chapman/Dodge is not cheap, a hefty scholarship will enable graduation from Chapman with no debt.  NYU/Tisch, huge debt. 

Any NYU/Tisch BFA grads who have an opinion on this?  Is the "prestige" or connections at NYU worth it?  Anyone else want to weigh in?

Also, will wind up working on the West Coast after school for what it's worth.


----------



## GodIsACowboy (Mar 28, 2011)

This shouldn't even be a question. Chapman is the EASY answer. Anyone that tells you to incur $130,000.00 of debt for an undergraduate education is certifiably insane. If you were getting your masters in business administration and you were chosing between debt at Harvard and a balanced checkbook at ASU, I could see having a tough time with that. But you're chosing between two UNDERGRADUATE programs that both rank in the top ten in the world. Also, think - making films is expensive - and you're going to have to incur SEVERAL costs. In order to do that at NYU, you'll have to take out additional loans. And please do some math and think about what the interest on $130,000.00 means for your future. Unless you're planning on making a 7 figure SALARY, you risk dooming yourself to a life of debt and misery as you try to pay back that money. Also, are you at all interested in going to a graduate program? While doing undergraduate and graduate might be redundant - you could build your portfolio at Chapman, save money, have a real shot at getting into UCLA's graduate program, and because you live in CA you'll pay in-state tuition. I won't pretend NYU isn't a TERRIFIC school (my brother went there); it is. However, $130,000.00 in loans seems like a ridiculous price to pay.

I hope that helps.


----------



## destinyB (Apr 6, 2011)

Chapman is the easy answer. But it's up to you, which school you really want.


----------



## destinyB (Apr 6, 2011)

Chapman is an easy answer since its free and you don't have to file for a loan. You're choosing between two undergraduate programs that both rank in the top ten in the world. Also, think - making films is expensive - and you're going to have to incur several costs. In order to do that at NYU, you'll have to take out additional  pay day loans.


----------

